# Snapping Turtle almost got me. LOL



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

While Bass fishing I snagged into this small snapper. It almost got me and I wanted to 
lift it into the boat but my wife reminded me how much they smell. We remembered our 
brother in law showing his V-shaped 3" black and blue bruise on his back from a 12 pound 
snapper he caught turtle trapping. He had it slung over his back and it bit right through 
the gunny sack. This was just a little guy but it coulda put some hurt on me if he got a 
finger.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

One of the guys said he would have ate it. A few thanked me for letting it go and lots that I still had all my fingers. -O,-


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They do stink.


----------

